# CFlux:1



## sbrader (Aug 27, 2015)

My local Woodcraft store had a 10% off sale on Laguna tools a few weeks ago. I have been looking at their CFlux:1 dust collector for a while and this was enough to get me to pull the trigger. They ordered it for me and I picked it up about a week ago. Assembly was a breeze, although the pictures in their instructions were so dark that you couldn't tell what was what sometimes. Fortunately, most of it was pretty intuitive. My only complaint about the whole assembly process was that I ended up with a piece left over that did not appear anywhere in the instructions or the parts lists. It turns out that it is a new addition to be installed at the bottom of the cone to improve the cyclonic action, but there was not an addendum or anything to let you know that's what it was.

I hook it up to my old Delta Jointer and my DW735X with a 10' flex hose and the results have been amazing! I have asthma and I have to wear a respirator anytime I am around the shop. I was shocked when I took off the respirator after jointing and planing a whole stack of boards for a headboard project and there was no dust hanging in the air and virtually no dust anywhere around the shop. My current TS doesn't have a dust collection port, but I am figuring that my next TS will probably still leave dust around even with DC.

The unit is _much quieter_ than I had feared it would be. 

I tried to register it online and the website kept returning an error. I emailed Laguna and heard back from them within minutes. Their customer service person took care of getting my registration completed in no time at all. 

So far, I am delighted with it!

Scott


----------

